# Valtra Tractors



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Putting this out there, just saw a Video on Valtra and it was impressive, so my question is why don't we see more of this brand since they seem to be represented by AGCO in Bloomington IA? I seem to recall that years ago they had a presence in North America.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Personally I don’t think there is “room at the top”. It’s a purty crowded marketplace......purely economics if I was bettin’. Nice tractors....


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They pulled out of North America a couple of years ago. Very popular up here for logging still. Reverse station and the integrated log crane setups mounted on fops cage the dealers sell work really well in our woods with a powered forwarder trailer on a pintle hitch.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Valtra was in North America before AGCO purchased them. Articles seemed to indicate that AGCO was interested in the SISU engines and the South American (as well as other parts of the world) market share. They weren’t interested in trying to push fledgling Valtra here as they were at the same time reducing their total brands. Still popular in areas where they had been popular and apparently there were some Massey series sold here that were pretty much a Valtra in Massey skin.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks to all who answered, I thought the tractor was really impressive as much as a Fendt and maybe even more though I have no idea how it would work in practice nor how reliable it is. Just eye candy I guess!


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Trillium Farm said:


> Thanks to all who answered, I thought the tractor was really impressive as much as a Fendt and maybe even more though I have no idea how it would work in practice nor how reliable it is. Just eye candy I guess!


They are an impressive looking machine .


----------



## haymate (Aug 21, 2011)

I have one and Its great ! 6500 hours and no breakdowns, only small crack in air con mount which was easy fixed. Great motor , heaps of low down pulling power. Every thing is well thought out and designed so the farmer can fix with some basic knowledge. Also the quality of the steel they use is top rate. I have many tractors of all colors but I like the Valtra Best !


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is a great looking tractor.

Regards, Mike

Click to enlarge.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tractordata.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/010/8/1/10815-valtra-g135.html

Regards, Mike


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

haymate said:


> I have one and Its great ! 6500 hours and no breakdowns, only small crack in air con mount which was easy fixed. Great motor , heaps of low down pulling power. *Every thing is well thought out and designed so the farmer can fix with some basic knowledge. *Also the quality of the steel they use is top rate. I have many tractors of all colors but I like the Valtra Best !


The highlighted sentence is was impressed me the most! The software used to access all functions of the tractor is so intuitive, makes one wonder why more manufacturers don't use a similar version. Glad it's not just eye candy!


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Vol said:


> This is a great looking tractor.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> Click to enlarge.


I would use it in my operation.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Idk....looks a little bigger than my wallet, but I would certainly like to do a review!


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Check your other pocket Big Dawg!  h34r: h34r:


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Check your other pocket Big Dawg!  h34r: h34r:


I did, it was empty too! Maybe can do one of those "go fund me" thingys.....


----------

